# Latest Victim of the Vidante Vultures & Villains



## Michele88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Like so many others, I have been victimized by Vidante’s Villains on the 16Jan2017 while on holiday in Cancun. I went to the timeshare presentation as I wanted to see the Mayan Palace. I am a RCI member and had a tossup between staying in Cancun at the Sunset Marina or at the Mayan Palace. I choose the Sunset this trip, so wanted to check out the Mayan for next time. WOW!! WHAT A HUGE MISTAKE!!!

I HAVE NEVER REGRETTED ANYTHING MORE IN MY ENTIRE LIFE!!


I was fed the lies, that this was a great financial investment, I can rent out my weeks, all the extra weeks that I will have (I only go on holidays one week a year) or I can trade them in to some company and get money that way as the weeks at the Mayan are special, one week at the Mayan is like two weeks anywhere else, you will make a ton of cash! In fact my Dad, who is an owner, has made 7200.00USD this month of already-Jan2017. Another guy made 184,000.00USD last year. He has a website, you can too!!  Put it on VRBO, Craigslist, SFX, Vida Lifestyle all of it, you can do anything with all these weeks. You can travel the world as well if you choose. Just look at this website, see how wonderful it is and look at this big book, you can go to all those places as well because the Mayan Palace weeks are special, they are worth so much more…..AND SO THE FLEECING  CONTINUES

You have a timeshare? In Florida? OMG!! You need to get rid of it right away, the cap has just been lifted off, what they can charge for maintenance fees. Your fees are going to go through the roof!! We can help you with that, in fact we will credit you a shit ton of cash for your timeshare and take it right off the price of our beautiful, no maintenance fee suites. We will get rid of that timeshare for you, just sign on the dotted line and in 150 days, poof your timeshare is gone!! NO more maintenance fees and transferred out of your name, no problem! All for the low, low price of 1897.00USD but wait there’s more, we will even take that off the price of our beautiful suite and credit it back to you. BUT WAIT THERE’S MORE…

This all happened on Monday, 16Jan2017, we arrived at the Mayan at 0900 and left at 6:00 that night. We had only had breakfast that morning of course, like so many other people’s story. Tuesday morning I tried to get a hold of Clint Keating, our sales rep and fellow Canadian, as he had given me his contact info and assured me that he was there for me. If I had any questions, get a hold of him. Also he told me that he would give me Ahmed’s contact info because he was from the same place as I am and he knew all these sports teams who were just clamouring for these Ambassador certificates, only owners have them because the Mayan is special of course!! He was getting phone calls all the time from people who wanted these Ambassador certificates, no problem, he’s there for me!! Well trying to get a hold of Clint Keating was like being ghosted after a bad tinder date, so Ahmed and all those contacts…..bye bye.


By Wednesday I had huge buyer’s remorse, freaking over the cost, feeling extremely overwhelmed, what had I gotten myself into?? How will I ever be able to sell all of these weeks to ever get my money back?? I went out to the Mayan Palace determined to cancel and that’s when I met Rosario Aceves, my next Vidante Villain. I told her my tale of woe, I didn’t understand the program, it is was too much money, I would lose my RCI points that I paid good hard cash for because this company is getting my timeshare out of my name in 150 days….and I got the whole song and dance again AND I FELL FOR IT AGAIN!!! TWICE IN ONE WEEK!! I AM SO MAD FOR ALLOWING MYSELF TO FALL VICTIM TO THESE VULTURES NOT ONCE BUT TWICE!!! They talk such a good talk, it sounded so wonderful….I can make how much money? Are you sure??? Oh yes you are a smart lady, make a website and sell the weeks…see how these folks did it? See the money that we sent them, see the money that this guy made? 184,000.00USD in one year!! That could be you!! You are such a smart lady, you can do it because you are a single mother just like me. Us women…we are smart, YOU CAN DO IT!! 3 hours later, 2100.00USD knocked off the price and my cab paid back to Cancun, lied to and victimized yet again.

I didn’t realize the extent of the fleecing until I got home, my 5 days gone, by the time I really started reading the paperwork…WTF??? This isn’t what I was told…WTF??? I bought this timeshare in the Yucatan, what is this Nuevo Vallarta?? Are you kidding me??  What is this SFX that I am a member of? Where are all the lovely properties that I can exchange for?? WTF?? What is there 20-30 on that exchange??? Are you kidding me??   I immediately googled Vidante and guess what comes up, again and again… MY STORY!!! I have now read many website and articles regarding getting scammed in Mexico and I FEEL SICK!! I can’t believe that these people are allowed to prey on innocent victims who just want to enjoy their lovely space and place. I had Clint Keating sit right across the table from me and lie straight to my face for how many hours? If his lips were moving he was lying.  I feel victimized by Vidante and I am going to tell everyone I know and don’t know, to stay away from these VULTURES. I will be sounding the horn, far and wide, all through the lands, warning other people to RUN the other way if they are approached to attend a Vidante sales presentation. I had thought with the Cirque du Soleil being a part of this resort, that it would give it some credibility and a sense of trustworthiness. Apparently not!  I guess that is why I signed all those papers disclaiming and distancing Cirque du Soleil from these villains.

I have been lied to and told things that simply were not true. This is so wrong on so many levels and these people have to be stopped. Everyone needs to be warned about these

 VIDANTE VULTURES   VIDANTE VICTIMIZES   MAYAN PALACE MAFIA

BROKE BY VIDANTE AND THEY CALL IT BLISS     VICTIMIZED BY VIDANTE VULTURES

This is a timeshare tragedy and my story will be told to help other avoid getting trapped in Vidante’s web of deceit, deception and dastardly deeds!! I understand that I am not the first or most probably the last however telling of their crimes against humanity makes me feel better..like I am taking some sort of action. Posting on this website makes feel like I have taken action. Hoping for some answers so I know which is the best direction to move forward.

I have called the Better Business Bureau in Canada and they have informed me that they have recently opened an office in Mexico. I will definitely be reporting the Vidanta Group to them and make sure that they are on the BBB's radar in Mexico as nothing has been reported to them to date...GOING TO MAKE SURE THAT CHANGES RIGHT QUICK!!


So my questions are;

1) I am wondering about refusing to give the EVA(Equity Value Agreement-Timeshare Resale Market) money or deed to my timeshare? I am in the same situation as many others and have them calling me daily. Anyone have in experience in dealing with these types of deals and the ramifications of ignoring them?

2)I wrote up a letter asking them to cancel my contract and refund me. I called the credit card to dispute...they say no way is that possible based on the info that I provided them as they go by what it is stated in the contract. Anyone know anyway around this? They told me to contact the resort and ask them to send me the info that they told me verbally in writing. I somehow dont think that I am going to get this in writing from Vidante, in fact snowballs in hell seem more likely

3) I have contacted several companies that offer to get you out of your contract by having it cancelled. One company wants a fee upfront(100% guaranteed or my money back and 15% commission on any deposit fee that they are able to recover for me) to do this(another scam??) and the other company will only charge me if they are able to cancel. They are telling me that I will lose all of my deposit. Has anyone had any luck using this type of company and getting their deposit refunded?

4)On the timeshare scam retaliation article it lists a website of www.nacaa.net/consumerinfo.htm to report the scam to every agency on this site. When I tried to access this website it sent me to Garcinia Cambogia Reviews. Not sure this is going to help my cause...any ideas?

5)So wondering the best course of action to get this cancelled and my refund deposit back

6) long story to short if I have to keep this...is there a way to make money on this by selling the weeks somewhere else? Or is this really a pipe dream that these A-holes told me to make the sale?


----------



## pittle (Feb 2, 2017)

*Email grupomayanblog@grupovidanta.com immediately!!!  * They are the only ones that can help you.


----------



## Michele88 (Feb 2, 2017)

pittle said:


> *Email grupomayanblog@grupovidanta.com immediately!!!  * They are the only ones that can help you.


Thanks for the info I will do that right away!


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 2, 2017)

The next thing that will happen is the transfer costs that vida set up for you to get rid of your RCI contract.  They Will offer to sell it back to you for a stupid price.  B

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatsonC2 (Feb 2, 2017)

A few comments:

1.  The BBB in Washington State is I think similar to others, perhaps in Canada, in that is a franchise that gets its income from business members.  They do care about the reputation of their members but because of where they get their income don't expect too much.
2.  We've stayed at the Puerto Vallarta Mayan Palace, Nuevo Vallarta Grand Mayan, and the Grand Mayan in Riviera Maya.  In the event you end up stuck with this timeshare, know that the resorts are pretty awesome, in particular the Nuevo resort.  We chose to stay at Vidanta because we think they are on of the only resort chains that isn't all inclusive and have experienced great vacations there.  
3.  We trade our RCI points from Wyndham when we stay at Vidanta.  I think we may actually pay less even with the fees than my BIL pays (and he's an owner).  I mention this in case you are able to cancel, you might still want to stay there (just get better at saying no first).  

Good luck.


----------



## Michele88 (Feb 2, 2017)

raygo123 said:


> The next thing that will happen is the transfer costs that vida set up for you to get rid of your RCI contract.  They Will offer to sell it back to you for a stupid price.  B
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


and what then? Have you had this happen to you? If so what did you do about it?


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 2, 2017)

Got it back cheap, didn't even transfer.  Back in back in'08

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 2, 2017)

Dear Michele88,
FYI - It is Vidanta not Vidante . You will probably do better in any discussion with Member Services
if you spell the company name correctly . ( I believe it is officially Grupo Vidanta )

As raygo123 said – the transfer company will try to sell you back your trade in - for $'thousands . Offer them less than $ 500 - if you want it back , as this is probably more than it will sell for on ebay.

This forum is TUG - Timeshare Users Group . Over half members bought at least one TS from the developer - as you have for " $'retail " Most members are here to exchange info on how to get better vacations and use of the TS (s) they own.

Advise to those who just bought and regret it is free .

Pittle has given you the best way to contact Vidanta Member Services . Some who post as you did,  later retract what they have posted due to a resolution via Member Services.

Tug members who are also Vidanta owners ,may be able to give suggestions if you can give some details on what you bought and contract details .

Brand bought
unit size
yearly MF
season / number of weeks
length of contract until renewal
cost of renewal
ARP - advanced reservation period / priority ( ie - if you want the first week of Feb. - when can you call to book ) as Vidanta TS ownership,is a float week program .
MF  on use only addendum   ( " No go / no pay ")
What type of SFX membership, / did they give you - pay on use only Vida SFX weeks for exchanges outside Vidanta .
How many Ambassador certificates ?
etc .



Since you mentioned you negotiated a $ 2000 price reduction , I assume you paid
between 10 K  and 20 K .( net $. price after trade in - $ 2000 reduction - etc . )


I  have never attempted renting . I do see rental ads for Vidanta brands on the Canadian equivalent of Craig's list .How much profit is debatable ,. Some ads I see are for about what the $ MF is for the size unit advertised .
A 1 bedroom with a MF of $ 850 USD is probably more rentable than a master suite ( hotel room - no coffee maker or bar fridge  ) that has a MF of $ 550 .
If you have a August 1 - ARP for booking Feb .family week / presidents week and booked it and paid MF - someone where you live in Canada might be willing to pay enough that you make a profit .
The 2016 per day / per person resort fee of $ 11 for exchangers from RCI and ll - does not apply to owners or their  guest / renters . ( $ 11 is for RM & NV  / other Vidanta locations vary exchanger resort fee )

You DID NOT get scammed in my opinion . Vidanta has resorts and you can use the weeks bought at those resorts . You probably were told things to induce you to buy . ( Likely some lies were told ) You chose not to verify what's was told - in the 5 day rescind window .

What is in your contract in writing is what matters . ANYTHING told to you by sales that is not in the contract was likely an " alternative fact " . In the Timeshare Sales World you should generally assume this means " lies , mistruths or stretched reality . ie - the person ( if they exist ) who made the " big " money renting actually owns Elite weeks - Christmas , NewYears and the 2 weeks on either side of Easter . These 4 weeks are Mexican Holiday Weeks and cost a lot more money to buy - and are excluded in " regular" Vidanta  contracts . They do rent well from what I understand .

Your contract likely has the normal Vidanta transfer cost to a resale buyer of  5 x current MF ( or even 10 x MF) It is unlikely anyone will pay that cost . Vidanta started increasing the transfer fee cost about 15 years ago,so that they would not be competing with their own product on ebay . It has worked .

Good luck .
.


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 2, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Tug members who are also Vedanta owners may be able to give suggestions if you can give some details on what you bought and contract details .



It's Vidanta, not Vedanta


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 2, 2017)

I know - and auto correct makes me crazy .
I just proofread ,  again , and fixed

Thanks
Not as funny as the typo in Ron P original posting of the stripped Canterbury
where the years to first " use year " was  something way crazy ..
DeniseM noticed it which made it funnier .
.


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ty1on said:


> It's Vidanta, not Vedanta


That's why I call it VIDA

That way you know witch one,

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pianoetudes (Feb 3, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Your contract likely has the normal Vidanta transfer cost to a resale buyer of 5 x current MF ( or even 10 x MF) It is unlikely anyone will pay that cost . Vidanta started increasing the transfer fee cost about 15 years ago,so that they would not be competing with their own product on ebay . It has worked .



Where is it in the contract that says transfer cost is 5x or 10x MF?


----------



## Michele88 (Feb 3, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Dear Michele88,
> FYI - It is Vidanta not Vidante . You will probably do better in any discussion with Member Services
> if you spell the company name correctly . ( I believe it is officially Grupo Vidanta )
> 
> ...



Dear Dot-T-Traveller
Thanks for your reply and the correction on the spelling of Vidanta and the info on the practical side of this situation that I find myself in. Nice to hear that your opinion is that I didnt get scammed...it certainly feels that way at the moment, when you are told one thing only to find out that its all BS! No one had a gun to my head making me sign however the story that I was told to make the sale is really a underhanded sales practice and seems very unethical in my opinion and I do feel victimized by Vidanta at this moment, like I fell in their big trap and there is no way out. That being said I have sent a email to Grupo Vidanta asking them to cancel my contract...so we will see what happens. IN the meantime I am attempting to make heads and tails out this pile of documents that I have signed. In answer to your question of what did I purchase, I put my answers below in hopes that someone is able to help me navigate exactly what did I purchase? and how do I use it if I am stuck with it? 
1)Brand bought- Entertainment Collection
2)unit size-Suite 1BR, 1BA, 04Cap, KIT on this I was told that I could have 6 people in this suite no Problem. Is this true or another of the lies told?
3)yearly MF-850.00USD + 50.00USD booking fee
4)season / number of weeks- RED
5)length of contract until renewal-10Years-1Week per year – 100Years-2weeks per year starts in 2019-this certificate shall remain in effect for the initial 10year term. Holder may extend this certificate for additional 10yr periods by paying to the hotel an extension fee equal to the then current reservation fee multiplied by the number of weeks indicated on the cover page, so 1700USD to renew at the 10yr mark or whatever the current rate is + inflation. 
6)cost of renewal-850.00USD or the current rate at the time of renewal?
7)ARP - advanced reservation period / priority- reservations maybe made 6 months in advance and 6 months at sister resorts.
**Reservations for Additional Entertainment Collection Weeks maybe requested, subject to availability, up to 4 months in advance** What the heck does this mean? Where does the additional collection weeks come from? Is this the HPR?
8)MF on use only addendum ( " No go / no pay ") – pay 850.00USD by no later than 28Feb2020 if I don’t use it. *Is this what you mean by this?**
9)What type of SFX membership, / did they give you - pay on use only Vida SFX weeks for exchanges outside Vidanta –SFX Diamond membership for one year
10)How many Ambassador certificates – 10 Ambassador certificates


I am totally confused on what is a HPR? Home Privilege week? And a VIDA week? Supposedly 2 additional weeks that I can use? More scribbling on the bottom of the sheet that the sales person used to show the program worked?? I havent a clue as to what this is?

I did become a member of TUG however it shows me as a guest. Not sure how to change this? I wish that I had found this website being pro-active rather than re-active, as I am sure that you members have heard this story over and over! Wash, rinse, repeat! 
Again thanks for taking the time to reply! I am really grateful for all input of how to smooth my troubled waters and would really appreciate some more info on how this all works!
Thanks so much! Michele


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 3, 2017)

In honesty, we have to distinguish between being scammed and lying salesmen.  imho, being scammed is paying for something that doesn't exist.  Unfortunately, the timeshare industry is widely infamous for lying to people to get them to buy.  The product is real, even though it doesn't do everything your salesman said it woud.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 3, 2017)

Michele88, I really don't see that you were scammed. Yes, you overpaid. Fully half of TUGgers did exactly what you did. They bought from the developer. Did the salesweasel lie? Yes. They do that. Were you told that 'What matters is what's in the contract, not what you were told'? I think you were. They found the right button to push to get you to sign. Whether it was the 'We'll take your existing TS on trade', or 'No use, no pay MF', or 'This is an investment, you can rent', or' Sure, you can put 8 people in a 1 bedroom unit', but SOMETHING you were told made you overcome all hesitancy and sign the contract. THEN, you had a week to read, ask questions, even do a Google Search and find TUG, and rescind. That you didn't do that is the root of your problem. We can show you how to use what you bought. We can commiserate with you, but we can't save you from being an adult and making a decision you have to live with. 

We hope that your conversations with Vidanta are helpful, and that they will reduce the price you will be paying, but since the product you bought exists, and you didn't rescind when you could, It appears that you were NOT scammed.

Jim


----------



## Michele88 (Feb 3, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Michele88, I really don't see that you were scammed. Yes, you overpaid. Fully half of TUGgers did exactly what you did. They bought from the developer. Did the salesweasel lie? Yes. They do that. Were you told that 'What matters is what's in the contract, not what you were told'? I think you were. They found the right button to push to get you to sign. Whether it was the 'We'll take your existing TS on trade', or 'No use, no pay MF', or 'This is an investment, you can rent', or' Sure, you can put 8 people in a 1 bedroom unit', but SOMETHING you were told made you overcome all hesitancy and sign the contract. THEN, you had a week to read, ask questions, even do a Google Search and find TUG, and rescind. That you didn't do that is the root of your problem. We can show you how to use what you bought. We can commiserate with you, but we can't save you from being an adult and making a decision you have to live with.
> 
> We hope that your conversations with Vidanta are helpful, and that they will reduce the price you will be paying, but since the product you bought exists, and you didn't rescind when you could, It appears that you were NOT scammed.
> 
> Jim


I guess its the difference between what I was told and what actually exists is where I feel that the scam comes into play. When a person is fed lies to make a deal that feels like a scam to me. I guess my downfall was being gullible enough to believe them. I didnt believe that the difference between what I was told and actual fact was going to be such a gaping, wide, huge, hole in the story.


----------



## Michele88 (Feb 3, 2017)

Michele88 said:


> I guess its the difference between what I was told and what actually exists is where I feel that the scam comes into play. When a person is fed lies to make a deal that feels like a scam to me. I guess my downfall was being gullible enough to believe them. I didnt believe that the difference between what I was told and actual fact was going to be such a gaping, wide, huge, hole in the story.





Ty1on said:


> In honesty, we have to distinguish between being scammed and lying salesmen.  imho, being scammed is paying for something that doesn't exist.  Unfortunately, the timeshare industry is widely infamous for lying to people to get them to buy.  The product is real, even though it doesn't do everything your salesman said it woud.


What does imho mean?


----------



## Michele88 (Feb 3, 2017)

Being scammed is paying for something that doesnt exist. I paid for a bunch of bullshit that does not exist, was told all sorts of lies that are simply not true....that screams scam in my books


----------



## m4travels (Feb 3, 2017)

Michele88 said:


> What does imho mean?


imho = In my humble opinion


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 3, 2017)

Michele, we REALLY DO sympathise with you, but since you didn't bring up whatever beef you have with the seller during the time that you actually had some control of the sale, there is just not much we can do, except to explain how it happened. You were given the customer service email at Vidanta yesterday. What do they say?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 3, 2017)

Michele88 said:


> I did become a member of TUG however it shows me as a guest. Not sure how to change this?


Look here for how to change it.


----------



## Michele88 (Feb 3, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Michele, we REALLY DO sympathise with you, but since you didn't bring up whatever beef you have with the seller during the time that you actually had some control of the sale, there is just not much we can do, except to explain how it happened. You were given the customer service email at Vidanta yesterday. What do they say?


I have heard nothing from Vidanta as of yet...still waiting...I will forward another email today and tomorrow and the next. Hopefully this squeaky wheel gets greased!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 3, 2017)

Dear Michele88,
The Entertainment Collection is a recent addition to Vidanta's brand line
I first became aware of it in a email survey sent to owners in Dec. 2016.

That said - many of the terms and details fit the format of Vidanta brand contracts.

Vidanta Member Sevices has a very good reputation for honouring what is written in contract .
TUG members who are Vidanta owners are generally happy users and find value in the use .

Please spend some hours reading through the many threads available in the TUG Mexican TS forum .
I would estimate about 35%+ are Vidanta / Mayan Palace / Vida  .

I learned lots doing this and appreciate the time TUG members , Pittle / Phyllis , Mikenk and  many others
spent posting so others could learn .

I will reread your info on ownership and try to add clarification and insight - when I have some time available this weekend .
.


----------



## Devin Keays (Feb 3, 2017)

Corey Watson said:


> A few comments:
> 
> 1.  The BBB in Washington State is I think similar to others, perhaps in Canada, in that is a franchise that gets its income from business members.  They do care about the reputation of their members but because of where they get their income don't expect too much.
> 2.  We've stayed at the Puerto Vallarta Mayan Palace, Nuevo Vallarta Grand Mayan, and the Grand Mayan in Riviera Maya.  In the event you end up stuck with this timeshare, know that the resorts are pretty awesome, in particular the Nuevo resort.  We chose to stay at Vidanta because we think they are on of the only resort chains that isn't all inclusive and have experienced great vacations there.
> ...





Michele88 said:


> Like so many others, I have been victimized by Vidante’s Villains on the 16Jan2017 while on holiday in Cancun. I went to the timeshare presentation as I wanted to see the Mayan Palace. I am a RCI member and had a tossup between staying in Cancun at the Sunset Marina or at the Mayan Palace. I choose the Sunset this trip, so wanted to check out the Mayan for next time. WOW!! WHAT A HUGE MISTAKE!!!
> 
> I HAVE NEVER REGRETTED ANYTHING MORE IN MY ENTIRE LIFE!!
> 
> ...



We are in Vidanta Nuevo Vallarta right now and it's absolutely amazing. Beautiful resort and the friendliest staff so if you get stuck it really isn't a bad place. However I feel for you, we had our presentation yesterday, and ended up walking out after unsuccessfully getting a clear explanation of what the offer was.


----------



## mikenk (Feb 4, 2017)

There is an old saying that has always served me well: _"If anyone tells you something that affects their wallet, assume they are lying."_ They might not be but assume so until you validate what you heard. Often, that is very difficult and time consuming to do - but in the case of time share purchases is quite simple: JUST READ THE CONTRACT as it is all spelled out. Not only that, for time shares, you have 5 days where you are completely in control. If you don't understand the contract, go to the contracts people and learn.

Michele, my point is this, the sales person, as despicable as it is for the lying and pressure, did their job; they got you to sign on the dotted line. You did not do yours as you did not read what you signed. My suggestion: let go of all the anger to them and yourself. It is what it is - Now, what are your choices.

First, you should contact Member Services as suggested earlier in this thread. They handle the contracts - not sales. You need to first understand the details of what you own; I read your questions - but since all Vidanta contracts tend to be so different. I doubt any of us owners can answer them on this forum. I would contact them with your questions and concerns with civility - not anger.

Once you know what you bought, then you have choices:

1: Try to get them (Member Services) to cancel or adjust to make it right. There are plenty of examples of this happening - including myself. My personal experience with Member Services has been great over the years.

2: You can try and sell it yourself - and be done with it. Be careful as there are true scammers that will say they will help but their goal is simply to separate you from your money and give you nothing in return.

3: You can let go of the anger and just enjoy the resorts; we go 2 or 3 times a year and love the resorts. A few years ago, at a pool bar during happy hour, there were a group of owners that were laughing at themselves for buying based on many lies. One guy made the comment and the others agreed that it all turned out great as they all had years of great vacations - even though they were originally coerced to buy.

Anyway, just some points to consider,
Mike


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 4, 2017)

Dear Michele88,
Mikenk is giving good advice . Let go of the anger .
and yes -   Vidanta owners generally have a poolside  " presentation " story ( or two ) to tell .


And - you will likely love the resorts - daily maid & towel service & great staff , big pools etc (** see my  addition at bottom )
Vidanta is non AI ( all inclusive ) and has good onsite restaurants .
This gives you more choice .
 Buy some groceries  & save money / eat on site / or go off resort to other restaurants .

***********

Step one is determining -can you afford the contract.
( if not - they may let you out if you forfeit the deposit - I really do not know / since posters simply say they "came to an agreement and are removing their post and comments )

IF you own it  / then : how to resolve details & best use it .

I would add -  Vidanta Member Services I believe works primarily Monday- Friday .

That gives a day or so to determine what your goal is in contacting them .
IMO - goal (1)- politely ask them to explain some contract details you do not understand .

You seem to have a pay on use only addendum or feature
You mention (8) a $850 USD due no later than Feb 28 2020
( note: all Vidanta contracts are in USD as far as I am aware, this includes Mexican National Contracts )

Ask them - does this mean- I am required to pay:
 $ 850- for the  2018 use year ( plus $ 50 upon booking a week)
 $ 850 - for the 2019 use year ( plus  $ 50 upon booking a week )
 $850 - for the 2020 use year ( due Feb 20 2020 )  ( plus $ 50 upon booking a week )

and then all future year use  is pay on use only ( ie no go / no pay )
( FYI - my 2006 contract required a mandatory MF for the first 5 years and then it became pay on use only )

The above is my "interpretation " of your posted information - have Member Services explain it on the phone and then ask if they can email you
the information .

< understand - that the initial purchase price can best be looked at as a partial prepayment towards xx weeks of future vacations .
so any year you choose not to use you are forfeiting the pre-payment but saving the annual MF >

It is a very good addendum / feature that Vidanta has used
in ( many) contracts at all brand levels since they introduced it in 2006 . Very few other TS have this feature .
The money initially spent is spent -but no mandatory annual MF is required if " life events" cause you not to be able to use .

*******
ARP - 6 months - ( same as in my contract) - generally Vidanta contracts allow using this years "use year"  to book into the following year
as long as booked before year end . This is important for snowbird use .
ie -Aug. 1 2016 -  I can book Feb 2017 and charge to a credit card-( using my 2016 use year ) is how it works . (Confirm with Member Services that your contract works the same way- and if so- call reservations Aug 1 2017 to book a 2018 winter vacation  .)


*******
Season red - red season is defined (in my contract ) as all weeks except Christmas , New Years and the (2) weeks on either side of Easter Sunday ( which floats)
These 4 weeks are big Mexican National Holiday weeks and are sold as Elite week contracts for a lot more money .

*******
SFX is an exchange company (similar to  RCI or Intervals International ) Diamond is the "pay " level in SFX , (gold level SFX is free )google to see the difference

Vida SFX weeks are pay on use only "bonus" weeks only usable via SFX to exchange to non Vidanta properties . (I believe you can contact SFX by phone for more info )

Privilege Weeks are weeks usable at Vidanta resorts ( I am unclear on the details .I believe they may not have the same ARP as your primary ownership week etc. Perhaps Member Services can better explain  <(Home) Privilege Weeks >- these weeks may be similar to what was called Vacation Fare  Weeks in "old" contracts - a bonus week that is always pay on use only - but is only bookable 45 days ahead in Feb & March . (so generally non snowbird season usable )

Ambassador certificates are good value for the user .  Vidanta  offers them in the hopes that the user of them can be convinced to buy .
10 sounds like the number I heard poolside last year from an owner who upgraded .

*******
unit size - Suite 1BR (1  bedroom )1 BA ( 1 bathroom ) 04 Cap ( ?? ) KIT ( Kitchen or partial Kitchen ? )
6 people is  possible in a one bedroom Mayan Palace suite - the bedroom sleeps 2 ( generally a king size bed ) the living room has (2) wood frame sofas with a one piece slab foam seat cushions that turn into single beds by removing the back cushions ( much more comfortable than fold out sofa sleepers ) . Their are also 2 trundle beds that slide out from under the sofas.
These trundle beds are really best for children . RCI lists it as  sleeps 5 . As long as Member Services says 6 is OK in an email   - it is your family sharing the space . We have been there a couple of times for an Easter Holiday week ( a few years ago when Vidanta sent a promo  e-mail - allowing red week owners to book an Easter Week ) and the norm those weeks is probably 6 in a one bedroom suite . ( grandparent in their 50's , married son & daughter in law & a couple of young children ) It is a lot like May 24 / Victoria Day Weekend at a Canadian family cottage .

** Reservations for additional Entertainment Collection Weeks may be requested .... ( ask Member Services - how many per year and what MF per week - etc etc )
 this is a benefit  that is new to me .

Since you are the first TUG post listing the brand " Entertainment Collection " please find out and /or list  any other details .It would appear it is a Mayan Palace or Bliss range MF with
some (possible) additional benefits . Ask Member Services - what benefits ?? (perhaps :  discounted access  to Cirque RM & Cirque NV & Theme Park when opened ?? )  and how does it differ from Bliss or Mayan Palace (the one bedroom suite  MP & Bliss are the same square footage with different furnishings / decor )
FYI - Vidanta has used golf discounts as a carrot to get folks to buy - so  entertainment access to Cirque du Soleil and the theme park at better pricing would make carrot sense .

Vidanta has - of recent years  added some "brands" that are less ' building" specific. This allows more reservations flexibility since their 7 property locations vary in building brands  and number of units per brand .

THE COLLECTION - Sea Garden , Mayan Palace , Bliss     - ( no ARP was listed according to a fall 2015 TUG poster who eventually rescinded )
THE GRAND COLLECTION  - Grand Mayan , Grand Bliss

CASCADES -  ( pre -build / will be inside the Nuevo Vallarta Cirque Theme Park opening in 2018 )
KINGDOM OF THE SUN -  ( pre-build / will be inside the N. Vallarta Cirque Theme Park opening in 2018)

FYI - a Jan 2017 Tug post said display models of Kingdom & Cascades are now open on the 9th floor of the Grand Bliss Nuevo Vallarta .
TUG Member / Grand Luxxe owner Mikenk posted that it appeared that the suite sizes for Kingdom and Cascades will be similar to a Mayan Palace sq. footage.
this makes sense - a significant target market for the theme park is Mexican National  / Summer usage . Guadalajara  with a metro area of 5 million +
 will be under a 5 hour drive when the under construction toll road is completed .

*****
Mikenk has posted  in other threads about having Member Services add an addendum to his contract:
that - after the initial 10 year term - one of your 100 year weeks takes on all the benefits and privileges
of the initial 10 year /1 week per year week
You may wish to read other TUG  thread / posts to clarify this information .

I hope this helps.

*****

added - I re-read your info on Equity Value /  trade in .
As I understand it - sales gave you a " credit / price reduction of $ 1897 ( smoke and mirrors) towards a "trade in " . You them "owe" $ 1897 to an outside  transfer company who is calling for " their "  money .

IMO - here is my suggestion - Get Vidanta Member Services  to put in writing that money due is $ xxx ( balance due since you gave a deposit ) whether or not the " trade in " is transferred out of your name .
( Vidanta  does not care about your trade in - but get it in writing )

Then tell the transfer company - you do not plan to pay them  to transfer AND they do not have to do the transfer. Mostly they want the money which is why they are calling daily . If you are worried about your paperwork and signature offer to send them $ 100 Canadian  cashiers cheque for mailing of your paperwork and another $ 100 Canadian when you receive it . Be Honourable if it is mailed to you .

Either keep the trade in  or give it away on TUG if it has no resale value . This will likely  cost less than $1897 even if you pay transfer cost and next years MF - and you will have better control of the process .

************

** VIDANTA DAILY MAID SERVICE AND DAILY TOWELS  -this is done at every Vidanta brand level by very hardworking Vidanta staff . PLEASE TIP THEM . Generally one person will do all the days (except (her) day(s) off - we give about $ 5 per day / $35 USD . We find out her name and usually give it the day before check out . I also try very hard to tip the " day off " person as I assume they may be a newer hire and are getting moved daily so less tips as not every guest notices . I will try to go up from the pool midday just to give a tip (propina )to the fill in person . 

There is a thread started Feb 1 in the TUG Wyndham forum :
" No mid week cleaning unless you are Gold or Plat. ? "
At Vidanta it is done DAILY for everyone staying - from SEA GARDEN to GRAND LUXXE .

I am not saying this alone will " remove the sting" but at least if you paid developer price you are getting full service . 


.


----------



## pianoetudes (Feb 5, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Privilege Weeks are weeks usable at Vidanta resorts ( I am unclear on the details .I believe they may not have the same ARP as your primary ownership week etc. Perhaps Member Services can better explain <(Home) Privilege Weeks >- these weeks may be similar to what was called Vacation Fare Weeks in "old" contracts - a bonus week that is always pay on use only - but is only bookable 45 days ahead in Feb & March . (so generally non snowbird season usable )



SFX privilege week can be used to book elite weeks.

My contract is red week except elite weeks (Christmas new year, etc.). if I want to stay on Christmas week, I can book through SFX and pay full MF. I assume the week is from other owners who deposited the week to SFX.


----------



## Michele88 (Feb 6, 2017)

raygo123 said:


> The next thing that will happen is the transfer costs that vida set up for you to get rid of your RCI contract.  They Will offer to sell it back to you for a stupid price.  B
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk





Michele88 said:


> and what then? Have you had this happen to you? If so what did you do about it?


Hello
Can you elaborate on what you did to get it back cheap and how much is cheap?


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 6, 2017)

See other post

Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michele88 (Mar 6, 2017)

I am really happy to report that I was finally able to reach a satisfactory conclusion with Vidanta regarding my recent purchase of a timeshare while in Mexico. Rosario Aceves from member services was very helpful in assisting me in sorting out my issues.  I am looking forward to booking and enjoying my purchase for many years to come. Thank you to all who commented on this and helped me navigate through this situation! I am really grateful for your support and glad that I found this website!!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 6, 2017)

Glad you were able to become a happy owner with a resolution that is satisfactory for future use .

We recently returned from 2  weeks in the Puerto Vallarta  area at Vidanta resorts .
 I am sure you will find their "hotel " side facilities and staff top notch .

Glad to see  Rosario in Member Services worked it all through with you , and spent the time over the last few weeks
so that you could post this today / March 6 .

Skip the presentation / for 10 % off - on your next vacation .


----------



## travs2 (Mar 12, 2017)

As always.....great advice from Mike.......


----------



## richontug (Mar 16, 2017)

Agreed,  I read these postings before a Vidanta presentation. 
 I survived another one last Tuesday with the sales people wondering why I could not accept their fantastic offer!


----------

